# Fluid detected & Implantation



## Need1Miracle (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I've just had a failed ICSI cycle and sitting here wondering what could have went wrong....(just like everyone else, right!!).

My last scan before before EC showed i had fluid in my abdomen, so they were almost cancelling the transfer due to OHSS..but we went ahead. Anyways, i wondered how bad fluid is for implantation? I did read it could effect hormones....

Does anyone have any experience on this?

Thanks.


----------

